# A Cold Venture



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It has finally dawned on me (after about a month) that there is no heat coming from the vents in my 2000 Chevy Venture. I thought it was taking a long time to put out the heat, but tonight, after letting it warm-up for 15 minutes and driving it to church and right back, there was still cool air coming out of the vents when we got home. We're told it could be either the heater coil or the thermostat. Could it be one of those and is it expensive to fix? Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...

It Could be either of those ideas, or any of many Other things....

Have you checked,+ Filled, if necessary, the antifreeze lately,...
Simplily a Low coolant Level can also possibly cause a No Heat issue...

Costs of repairs will be dictated by the prevailing rate for Shops in your area,+ What, Exactly is found to be the Problem....


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

We took it to be looked at Saturday. The heater coil (?) had to be cleaned. Had an oil change, new wiper blades and the heater coil cleaned for about $100. 

Thanks for your help. Have a Happy New Year.


----------



## AdRock (Dec 4, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> We took it to be looked at Saturday. The heater coil (?) had to be cleaned. Had an oil change, new wiper blades and the heater coil cleaned for about $100.
> 
> Thanks for your help. Have a Happy New Year.


Glad you got it working. It's actually called a "heater Core" basically it's a smaller radiator like the one in the front of the vehicle, except that it's smaller and incased in the A/C-heater box under the dash.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks. It's nice to have it working again. Imagine if I went in there and asked the mechanic to look at the heater coil. He'd probably tell me it's not the heater coil, it's the glove compartment valve belt. :laughing::no::laughing:

Have a happy New Year.


----------



## oregondiy (Oct 24, 2008)

I would guess you might have other problems, like a leaking intake gasket that is causing nasty stuff in your cooling system, your venture was probably low on coolant when you brought it in, but it is now full again for awhile.


----------

